# ¿Qué es mejor, un integrado STA540 o un TDA7379 (incluyendo su serie)?



## vvnaon (May 25, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros, como verán tengo duda de cual de estos dos integrados es mejor y para ello recurro a la experiencia que tienen los suscritos, según el datasheet del STA da más wattaje que el TDA7377 (no encontré el TDA7379) sin embargo el STA tiene la desventaja que se calienta mucho más rápido que el TDA7377 y tiene que tener un buen ventilador de lo contrario entra el apagado térmico inclusive poco más de la cercana mediana potencia (si no se tiene el ventilador pues), esto bajo mi propia experiencia, inclusive por acá en México el STA anda en 21 pesos y el TDA7377 anda en 31 pesos aprox (que para mí es extraño por la potencia del STA) es por eso que recurro a todos ustedes para que me brinden su experiencia y sus recomendaciones que son totalmente bienvenidas ¿Cuál a sido su experiencia con cada uno?

De antemano Muchas Gracias por la atención ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2014)

Son clones idénticos te diría ! Fijate que el que se calienta no sea falsificación , poné foto de ambos.

STA540 - STMicroelectronics

TDA7379 - us 100y com tw

Saludos !


----------



## vvnaon (May 28, 2014)

Ok Muchas Gracias, voy a buscar una buena cámara porque la que tengo para sacarla con definición tengo que acercarme y no mover mucho la cámara y pues no tengo algún tripié para ello y los subo me imagino que sobre todo el STA540 que es el que se calienta de más si no me equivoco.

Saludos


----------



## mostrin (Sep 24, 2016)

Tarjeta para TDA 73xx compacta de 5 por 5 cms


----------

